# Not the Best



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Zoe and I had our first Novice A match this morning. I'm rethinking why I thought we could do this. It got off to a bad start when she recognized the stewards from our class and thought it must be party time. At the stand for exam, which she's done perfectly for months, she decided not to wait for the judge to come to her. She went to him. :doh: On to the heel free where we had the zoomies. :doh: And then the recall. Is that Zoe running to the judge again?:doh: Completely out of control!!! Since we were the only Novice A competitors we were given the opportunity to do sits and downs with the 3 Novice B people, 2 of whom were obedience trainers. We gave the sits and downs a pass. . .I just couldn't stand more embarrassment. Well thank God it was a match not a trial but. . .

For any who may have seen my thread about Zoe's lethargy after her vaccinations, the good news is that it seems to have passed. After I complimented the owner of a doberman that had done really well, she thanked me and trying to say something nice she said how happy Zoe seemed:doh:.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm sorry I know that must have been absolutely horrible for you but your post made me smile. They can't all be spot on the 1st time, don't give up though I bet the 2 of you will really enjoy it down the road.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

1. Don't get discouraged. Everyone has a story to share about their dogs. I'm sure those trainers could have told you FUN stories about their dogs.  

2. Fun matches where your dogs make mistakes are AWESOME. Because it gives you an opportunity to train your dog right there in the ring and make necessary corrections. Worst thing ever are those dogs who are perfect everywhere except when they are in the real rings. 

Yesterday when I was at that trial... as always the people that go to these trials are awesome. I was sitting with one woman with her ADORABLE puppy (came from a litter I nearly bought a puppy from, boy am I regretting backing out after seeing that little guy) and there were other people coming up to chit-chat. 

I shared all my fears about stays with these people. That's really all I think about anymore. I can't imagine us NQ'ing on anything else except stays.  One OTCH person laughed that off and told me all about one of her dogs who is now in the obedience hall of fame... apparently that dog got up during stays, left the ring and went to pay a visit to a dog working in the next ring over. With stewards chasing after him and trying to catch him.


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

Love our dogs...they keep us humble!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh the stories we could tell of our ring experiences. I'm sure Jodie will add a few Flip stories, they're awesome. But best of all, I'll bet Zoe had a wonderful time in the ring, at least she doesn't go the other way...I'd much prefer an up dog than one that tends to withdraw in the ring. It will just take a little more effort and she will be there.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for the sympathetic comments. Zoe did seem to have a good time, she didn't want to go back to the car when it was time to go. It does keep you humble.

I don't know whether I'm reading something into it but she's very clingy this evening and every time I catch her eye she looks a little sheepish, like she knows she messed up big time. But I guess things could be worse than having the happiest dog at the match.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Embarrassing stuff my dogs have done in the ring:

- Stood there and watched me do a heeling pattern
- run zoomies after every front
- just sat there like a lump on a log on the recall....despite repeating the come command numerous times
- took off running, ducked under the ring gate, then ducked into the next ring, which was a conformation ring, and played keep away from me
- started rolling around on the mats between exercises and would not get up until I put my hand in his collar and pulled him up
- got up on a stay line up to lick the balls of the dog next to him
- Got up during a stay line up to play chase with an Am Staff
- jumped on the judge
- pooped in the ring
- run out of the ring to tell the stewards hi
- run out of the ring, tried to visit people, then came back in the ring and ran zoomies

Those were all things that happened at real TRIALS. Feel better yet?:wave:

I guess the good thing is i no longer get embarrassed very easily by things my dog's do!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jodie - even all that could have been worse. My eyes are tired after working on the computer most of the evening + watching football all afternoon.... and I read two of your lines sorta together. Thought I read "pooped on the judge".


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Okay maybe they could still embarrass me still!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

My tired eyes made the same mistake for a moment - pooped on the judge???

Jodie, thanks for sharing your stories. I'm guessing others who've trialed a lot have similar experiences but mostly share their successes. I admire your ability to take it in stride, keep going and succeed. Maybe tomorrow I'll have a better perspective on it.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

See...Told you Jodie could tell some tales.


----------



## az_melanie (Aug 5, 2012)

I think its great that you got out there with her . Sounds like she thoroughly enjoyed herself and although it may have been a bit embarrassing, but judging by the others' stories, you are so not alone! Cute that she 'knew' that she hadn't done what you wanted! She sounds like a smart, outgoing girl and I am sure it'll get better and better each time you step in the ring!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Here...This may help as well

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ce/76743-funny-embarrassing-moments-ring.html

I have a story or two in this thread as well.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Sounds like you had an adventure. 

The first match I entered with my Novice A dog went about the same. She zoomed around the room for over 5 minutes, not letting me, the stewards, or the judge catch her. I left the ring and cried. Thankfully, I was also entered in Beginners Novice, where everything was on leash. My mom convinced me to get back in the ring. Little Miss Mocha won that class. 

Don't give up. We have all been there. It takes a bit to overcome the embarrassment, but just remember that everyone knows what you are going through. 

Don't forget to have fun and laugh at your mistakes. Good luck!!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for posting the link to the old stories. They're very entertaining.


----------

